# Which boat for MFS?



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Launching on June 8th, 3rd trip down. First two were lower water, 4 feet and dropping so my direct knowledge doesnt apply. But based on the current snowpack and high water stories I have heard I am taking the big boat no doubt. 

I do not think either of our trips can depend on boundary being open the first week in June so add in Marsh creek and it makes the choice even more clear. We are going to be 2 kayaks and I think 5 or 6 raft/cats and I am sure we will be out front of the rafts most of the time with out a lot of play opportunity.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Take a boat you are comfortable in for hours at a time. Play boat is fine if it meets that description. If you lime to bury your stern into waves at all, leave the creeker at home. Best grins of my river career were dropping my stern into to big MF waves at 6'


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

kayakfreakus said:


> Launching on June 8th, 3rd trip down. First two were lower water, 4 feet and dropping so my direct knowledge doesnt apply. But based on the current snowpack and high water stories I have heard I am taking the big boat no doubt.
> 
> I do not think either of our trips can depend on boundary being open the first week in June so add in Marsh creek and it makes the choice even more clear. We are going to be 2 kayaks and I think 5 or 6 raft/cats and I am sure we will be out front of the rafts most of the time with out a lot of play opportunity.


Marsh creek is out for our group, so if we cant get in to boundary, we'll revert to plan B and go float something else. Our group has also decided against launching if its over 6', so that may play into my plan as well- high, but not huge. I wish I had something in between- I think something like a Zen would be great, but no new boats for me this year, we spent a bunch getting the raft dialed this spring.


----------



## spack171 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm launching June 17, one of only two kayaks on a raft supported trip. I'm planning to take my LL Remix 69 as opposed to my Stomper 80 or Freeride 57. I'm hoping for some decent water and the Remix is more comfortable than either of the others.


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

I took a playboat and loved it. Lots of good surfing in there.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Rain god all the way!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

kayakfreakus said:


> Launching on June 8th..... I do not think either of our trips can depend on boundary being open the first week in June so add in Marsh creek and it makes the choice even more clear. We are going to be 2 kayaks and I think 5 or 6 raft/cats and I am sure we will be out front of the rafts most of the time with out a lot of play opportunity.


Pretty sure you will be ok to plan on Boundary. Lat this week shows several days of mid 70s which will start some major flow if it stops freezing at night at the mid to high elevations. Low temp forecast shows quite a bit of freezing only above 9 to 10K. 

10-Day Meteorological Forecasts Used In NWRFC Hydrologic Models

Also of serious concern to anyone contemplating which kayak is the very real chance of needing to tow someone or help bulldoze a raft into an eddy. 





Dave Frank said:


> Best grins of my river career were dropping my stern into to big MF waves at 6'


 I seen some of those grins. Dave had a ball. 



wyosam said:


> Our group has also decided against launching if its over 6', so that may play into my plan as well- high, but not huge.


While I think you stand a decent chance of Boundary I am having trouble thinking it will be below six feet. Maybe if it cools off which it will a bit in about 10 days in the forecast. Learning that this NOAA map is pretty good out as far as it can go. 

I think in many ways it is a bit easier at 7 feet but it is faster and you need to stay sharp to the inside of everything. Better surf at 6 and below. It is hard to get the group stopped too. Trust your intuition on this, it all depends on the group.


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

"Also of serious concern to anyone contemplating which kayak is the very real chance of needing to tow someone or help bulldoze a raft into an eddy."

This is my big concern- in big pushy water, I'm less confident in having a swimmer holding on the back of the playboat. Chasing a pushing gear probably much better in the big boat. I'm also leaning towards a fairly low likely hood of water being under our limit. We're planning on going, but keeping a b plan in mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Imho, if ur going 2 b prime safty boater u need a different boat. Super hero is going to get pushed around way more than vuran and vuran ain't much of a resue boat. Between the 2 hero.

What do you mean "uder your limit" if mfs is low. There won't be any " pushy" water.


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, would definitely rather have something else- SH is not really the boat for that even without rescue potential thrown in, seems like a fast river runner would be the ticket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

carvedog said:


> Pretty sure you will be ok to plan on Boundary. Lat this week shows several days of mid 70s which will start some major flow if it stops freezing at night at the mid to high elevations. Low temp forecast shows quite a bit of freezing only above 9 to 10K.
> 
> 10-Day Meteorological Forecasts Used In NWRFC Hydrologic Models


These are looking beautiful!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

wyosam said:


> Yeah, would definitely rather have something else- SH is not really the boat for that even without rescue potential thrown in, seems like a fast river runner would be the ticket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


 I hear ya. For what its worth, I have pulled a few rafts and people to shore in my time. I would never push a raft to an eddy with my kayak again! I've made that mistake too many times. I ended up in holes and off line more often than not. plus there is no winning against a 16' round boat with 5 days of gear. 

People are teachable. Just let them know that the can hold to the grab loop and kick like they need to win the Olympics. And they need to let go when I tell them to do so and remind them that I'll get right back asap!

For big round boats I now attach my big throw bag to my rescue tether and binger the rope end to a D ring on the raft and paddle like hell to shore and swing the boat like a pendulum to shore from my feet on shore. I only got 75' of rope so timing is everything. You just need to plan a head and find a good spot down stream to pull it off. For me its way quicker to get the raft to shore this. Keep in mind that the rope from your throw bag is coming out as your paddling you ass off and you may need to pull the harness at any moment if the rope hangs. 

I think you can get a round to shore with your vuran and knife the big shit. That's how I'd roll.


----------

